# July 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in July, goodluck 

Sharry xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello 
It looks like I am the first to post,, i have had my transfer today after a natural frozen cycle.., this is my 6th round my last fresh cycle I finally got my bfp after 9 years and this frozen embryo is out of the same batch so praying that’s a good sign.... my otd Is the 12th July 

I hope this is a sticky thread 
I will look forward to chatting to those who join 

Kirsty xxxxxxxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

We had our transfer last week, it was FET too. Test day is Monday, trying to not test early or symptom spot but it’s hard. This is our last go after a few failed cycles with OE and DE. 
Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Everything crossed for you: how are you doing? It is so hard not to symptom spot.. I’m on 2dp 5dt and I’m already going out of my mind.., how have you stayed busy?? I’m sending you lots of positive thoughts for your test tomorrow


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Chriskirsty, yesterday and today have been really tough, during the week I was developing a bit of nausea and having been pregnant 5 times it was definitely like early morning sickness but then nothing over last 2 days even with all the meds. 

My last cycle I got a positive on test day but then as the following week progressed my symptoms stopped and another test showed negative so it was a chemical.  Trying not to be dramatic but feeling the same way. Every other time I’ve had positive results I’ve been felt ill but then unfortunately miscarried. 

This is our last go as I just don’t think I can do it again, but feel like we’ve given it our all.  Let’s see what tomorrow brings. 
Hope you are ok and not obsessing too much about the symptoms ( I’m a hypocrite I know 😂)


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Everything crossed... awww I pray you get your positive tomorrow,, it’s so hard the further into the 2ww you go,, I no as test day looms I always feel the exact same... would testing earlier help youi keep asking myself the same question,,,but I’m to scared... I’ve had the odd twinges but that’ll be the progesterone.. it’s so hard... I’m keeping everything crossed for your bfp happy ending xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Everything crossed: thinking of you today and sending positive thoughts for a bfp


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you. 
I’ve done the test it’s a really really faint positive so possibly good news but it was frer test and I would have expected stronger line on OTD.  I don’t know why i just feel like all the symptoms I had have gone. Worried it’s another chemical.  Going to try to stay positive but will probably test again tomorrow and see what happens.  Why is it so hard... 
Anyway enough about me. How are you doing?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Ohh I do hope that line gets darker as the week progresses,, try and stay positive I no how hard that is,, I’ll be keeping everything crossed for you... 

Afm well I’m 3dp 5dt now and starting to feel deflated,, after 3 fails and 1 chemical  I guess this journey does that to you,, I no I’m incredibly lucky to have my little boy so I count my blessing everyday...I’m trying to stay positive and keep busy but it is hard...  xxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Morning I ended up doing a test about 5pm yesterday and it was a much stronger line and I just one again this morning with stronger line. Fingers crossed. 
When is your test day hopefully it will come round quickly with a positive result


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Everything crossed ohh wow congratulations,, it must be a huge relief to see that line darken... I wish you a healthy happy 9 months .., my otd is Sunday,, I was contemplating testing early (I can’t decide if it’s best to let hope fade if it’s negative or keep my hopes up and possibly risk a fast drop in any hope) I’m just scared... did you have any symptoms?? I can’t remember how I felt on my last bpf but it was a fresh cycle anyway so it wouldn’t be the same..., 
Xx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi it’s a dilemma on testing, I usually test early but this time waited until OTD.  I did have nausea and sore boobs but as I say that faded over last few days but yesterday after my rubbish test I felt bit sick again.  Problem is all the meds I’m on can cause those symptoms too.  
If you do test early I would defo hang fire and not do it until end later on in the week.  Are you on any meds?
Not getting my hopes up yet as been here quite a few times before, just keeping everything crossed this one sticks x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Everything crossed..How are you doing ? I pray this is your time and it’s an extra sticky one..,  

I’m now 5dp 5dt and decided not to test earlier,, I think to spare any disappointment even though in the end the result will be the same... I am on clexane prednisolone (as I was tested for unk due to implantation failure ) And progesterone 

I want Sunday to come and I’m also anxious too.., the 2ww is so hard xxx


----------



## fak1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

I had my transfer yesterday with a 5 day FET X2 5BB OTD 17th July. Hope to hear lots of happy news from you all! Fingers crossed for all the wonderful women who embark on this difficult journey! 

Are any of you on progesterone injections.... I am in agony, any tips will be hugely appreciated


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Chriskirsty hopefully Sunday will come round fast and you get an amazing result.  I was shocked with myself for not testing early this time but I’m glad I didn’t.  Counting down the days for you. 

Fak1 welcome congrats on the transfer, yes I’m on progesterone injections every 4 days, they do hurt especially with my partner as he seems to enjoy stabbing me with the needle 😂. Injection site tends to be sore for a day or 2 but alright after that, I must be getting off lightly if you are in agony.  Have you called your clinic?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Morning ladies 

Everything crossed.. thank you    I hope your managing to relax a little... Jane your clinic booked you in for an early scan?? 

Fak1 welcome and congratulations on being pupo  fingers crossed for you... I’m not on progesterone injections but I’ve heard ladies say they can be painful.. I hope you managed to find a way to do them without them being so sore... 

Afm 6dp 5dt It starts to sink in now it’s either with me still or not,, it’s so scary I had a few tears yesterday out of fear but I need to just get through the week and pray it’s here to stay 

Have you all carried on as normal or rested ?  

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi everyone! Hope you are all doing ok. Mind if I join? Am 1dp5dt after a FET and am already driving myself nuts! Not sure how I’m going to manage the next 10 days until OTD 😫


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kirsty good luck for the test today x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Everything crossed thank you unfortunately it’s a bfn for me I’m so sad 😞 my clinic instructions are to carry on with meds and test in 2 days but I no I’m my heart it won’t change , at 9dp5dt It’s fairly accurate... I’ve cried all morning and hugged my precious boy,, I’m lucky to have him.... we have 3 Frosties left so that’s a positive.I’m just so afraid of this disappointment moving on to a 7th try.... 

I hope your doing well did you carry on testing ? 

Xxxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kirsty I’m so sorry for, it’s so devastating isn’t it and you are allowed to be sad.  
Definitely test again though just in case as I was convinced on my test day it was all over and then the day completed turned around. I’ve not tested since but still getting symptoms so now I just wait fir 7 week scan. 

Not getting my hopes up as been here so many times I’ll just take each step as I can. Sending you big hugs x


----------



## Bellaespana79 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi ladies, my first time posting on here since 2010 when I had treatment to have my daughter. I had a natural FET with DE (I'm 41) on the 9th so Im 3 days in....OTD is 20th and going mad already. You'd think I'd be used to this. I had 4 attempts to have my daughter back in 2008-10 with my ex husband and now this is my 5th transfer with my new partner, he hasnt got any children. Just writing on here to stop myself going mental really. Kirsty, Im so sorry you had BFN, its so difficult, I've been there many times xxxxxxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome and good luck Bellaespana, the 2ww is like torture.  How is everybody else doing. 
I’m still just taking my meds and trying not to obsess on symptoms, I’m now on count down for the 7 week scan on 28th July.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Morning  ladies 
So sorry I didn’t get round to replying yesterday it hit me hard,, I just needed to get out the house with my dh and little boy and was reminded of the fact how I lucky I am to have my son, it was a very emotional day tears but smiles with my family it’s what We needed, we’ve never had that comfort of our boy before after a fail,, it softened the blow..Ive woken up today feeling better although still upset my mind is turning to lets go again... I need to ring the clinic today and report my negative but think I’ll be told to test one last time tomorrow before I stop The medicine,, I had spotting last night which I’ve never had on cyclogest so I’m thinking af wants to come,, does any one no if this is normal with a natural fet this is my first? Also does anyone now how long endometrial scratches last?? Or if you can do natural fet’s back to back?  

Everything crossed :thank you for your support .I hope your managing to stay busy in the lead up to your scan,, it’s almost like once we are over one worry there’s a new worry to obsess over, out of fear.. I have my fingers and toes crossed your scan goes well  

Bellaespana79 thank you for your kind words..I’m wishing you lots of luck for your cycle and a bfp for you 

Xxxx


----------



## Bellaespana79 (Nov 10, 2019)

Chriskirsty hope you're starting to feel a little better. I did a test today 7dp5dt on FRER and it was negative. Have all the usual af symptoms so I know Im out again. Wishing everyone else on this thread the very best of luck and lots of precious BFPs xxxxxx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ladies. I had my Fet on wednesday at a clinic in bratislava, it qas an horrensous transfer really painful so they had to clamp open my cervix. Im not convinced it has worked.

Good luck x


----------

